# Pugs (lots of pictures!)



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Another slow day, so thought i'd share some "puppy to adult" photos of my Pugs.

Delilah first. She is 3 & 1/2.

At 11 weeks when she came home:




























12 weeks - getting ready for the ring!










4 months:









5 months:



















6 months:










At her first show, Blackpool. She qualified for Crufts in the Puppy class!










Skip forward to 1 year:




























18 months:










Her 2nd Birthday:










2 years:



















And these were taken about 2 weeks ago:



















More photos coming on the next post!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Gracie now. She is 3.

at 9 weeks:










10 weeks:










12 weeks, first time on the table:









12 weeks, with Delilah:










4 months:









First Show at 6 months!!

She won the Pup of the Year Class:










AND the Minor Puppy Breed Class:










8 months! 










11 months:









She qualified for the Pup of the Year Finals at Southern Counties Champ Show:










1 year... Being a labrador lol




























About 18 months:










2 years, at a show:










No comment...lol:



















2 & 1/2:



















Some recent show pictures:














































Couple more on next post!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

And last one... This is Gracie's nephew Jovi. He is 10 months old:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures.
It's lovely to see them 'grow up'.
Fab pics of Gracie all muddy etc


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw adorable!

We wanted a pug before we bought Mika but we found they were way too expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

great pictures and lovely dogs thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures its amazing to see them grow up


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pics  and stunning dogs you have


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww, they are all adorable:001_wub:, what do they have to train them to do for a show? Cats shows are easy, all they have to do is look pretty.

p.s was the rat ok?


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

What great photos 

love the ones in the mud puddles


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Aww, they are all adorable:001_wub:, what do they have to train them to do for a show? Cats shows are easy, all they have to do is look pretty.
> 
> *p.s was the rat ok?*


Ummm... Not so much 

For the shows you really just have to train them to be well behaved whilst the judge is handling them so thats not too hard once they get past the wiggly puppy stage :001_rolleyes: And then they just have to stand square on command (and stay still!) and move nicely on the lead. Its really just basic obedience! Looking pretty does help though 

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

